# Grand daughter thinks she is a Vizsla



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/11/lily-honorary-vizsla-on-vizsla-walk.html

Lily, our 14-month-old grand daughter had a great time running with the pack today off-leash.

RBD


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

So cute! I love the picture of the stick in your granddaughter's mouth 

I had my Vizsla, Pippa, off for a long walk in the woods with me this morning too...as we ran to the pond and she practiced jumping and barking at the waves it made me wonder why I ever thought Black Friday should be spent at a mall ???


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*redbirddog*, thank you for sharing! What a cute grand daughter you have! :-*


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Rod. Your grand-daughter Lily is adorable!!


----------

